# Extra hands that work surprisingly well



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review ,I have some and I have never in stalled them.


----------



## Grandpa

I have seen these advertised and always wondered if they were a gimmick. Thanks for sharing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got them but the aluminium track i had to get cut to fit my old jet .should have them on one day next week nice review. i got mine at peach tree that was the cheapest place i found


----------



## KentS

Great review!

I used mine just a few days ago. I was pleased with them and thought I should do a review.
You covered it much better than I would have

Thanks


----------



## wooddon

I have been using them for 15+ years on table saw and router table. Love them


----------



## Milo

So you can't use a push stick with those, or utilize any kind of push block with your fence with those. How do you push your wood past the blade? A board flat on the table? I guess that would work fine since you shouldn't have to worry about the wood lifting off the table with those rollers.


----------



## Builder_Bob

Some time ago I put the yellow ones on my old Craftmans saw as a safety aide, and loved them.

I bought a SawStop a year ago and hung up the board buddies since I now had a safe saw with a riving knife and precise alignment.

Last week I put the board buddies on the SawStop and love them again! As you say, it's much easier to make safe and accurate cuts with the board buddies pulling the stock against the fence. I'm so glad I didn't get rid of those yellow wheels!


----------



## MJCD

Thanks for the information - I too was wondering if these were a gimmick. 
A Question - how do these attach to an existing Fence - either TS or Router Table? I have an alll aluminum Incra system, and am not sure how these would attach - any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas

I ordered these friday cant wait to use them


----------



## Picklehead

I sure hope they're five stars, then, or we'll be hearing about it!


----------

